# Help. Kubota L2000



## dmiles2000

I just bought a Kubota L2000 (that's what the decal on the side of the hood has on it). It has 946 hours on it and the paint is a little rough but other than that it runs great. It is a 2WD, 3 cylinder diesel. It has not been run very much and was not cranked since last Nov. Jumped it off and ran fine.

I have searched everywhere on line and can't find any information on this tractor. It isn't even listed on the Kubota lists of tractors that I can find. I need to get information so that I can get a manual in order to service it correctly. Can anyone please help me with this? I would certainly appreciate it.


----------



## Live Oak

Your L2000 Kubota is a grey market tractor built for use in the Japanese market. You may be able to find some cross over Kubota US market parts but not all parts cross over. 

Kubota Tractor Models Designed and Manufactured for Japanese Market  

You may be able to get some limited parts and or support from Tractor Smart.

Tractor Smart 

Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way.


----------



## Michael

Yes, the tractor is a gray market and I have to agree with Randy, The nearest U.S. model to your tractor is L225 which uses the D-1100-A engine and the L2000 uses the D-1100 engine. I got a couple buddies that own a L1501 and these are nice strong little tractors. 

Parts are generally available from most sources and I have found that NAPA is a great resource for the most common things such as filters and the like. 

I would reccommend that you go online at the sites that Randy mentioned and see if they have the manuals that you want.


----------



## tractor-2375

I have grey tractor kubota diesel tractor L2000 !!!
Everything works on it, all it need is a front rim and tire! This tractor start right up low hrs everything works,even the horn ,i be willing sale it for some one needs, are you put a front wheel drive it its ready to work! I heard these parts hard to find so here a tractor for needs 

Call me ,text me anytime, 979-900-9387 thanks Bryan

I can send pictures to you !!!!$2550.00


----------



## tractor-2375

*diesel*

L2000 tractor everything works great little grey tractor kubota japan
Good parts are drive this one 
I sale it for some one needs $2550.00
979-900-9387. Text r call me ill send pictures,great strong tractor
I heard there hard fine parts for ,so here whole complete grey tractor for needs parts are to drive


----------



## doug57

I own a 1970 L2000 Kubota D-1100 engine that has an oil filter cartridge type that goes inside a canister. This is NOT a spin on filter! I have no idea what filter to purchase. Does anyone know the part number?? 
Picture of canister and tractor.


----------

